# Dentist in metro Manila



## npodon (8 mo ago)

Hello everyone, first post 

I'm living in metro Manila and I need to visit a dentist soon. I normally get at least 2 opinions when I need dental work done. I've never been to the dentist here before and I'd like some recommendations, or ones to avoid.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Not sure about Dentists in Manila but can highly rec the wifes Nephew and his wife who are both Dentists here in Los Banos


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

expatuk2016 said:


> Not sure about Dentists in Manila but can highly rec the wifes Nephew and his wife who are both Dentists here in Los Banos


Early in the year I visited the dentist here in Dinalupihan. I had a crown come out, the first dentist wanted to remove the two adjacent teeth and fit a bridge, I just wanted it to be put back in. The second dentist, a Manila dentist with a local satellite office fitted a posts and put it back in which lasted a week. It didn't feel right at the time. Went back and it was glued back in again. It lasted 3 weeks this time so I left it out to be sorted by my dentist in the UK on our return in a couple of months. It's back in now and it appears the problem is the post fitted by the Philippines dentist is too short for the wait of the crown. We will see how long this lasts before remaking the crown.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

npodon said:


> Hello everyone, first post
> 
> I'm living in metro Manila and I need to visit a dentist soon. I normally get at least 2 opinions when I need dental work done. I've never been to the dentist here before and I'd like some recommendations, or ones to avoid.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


Smart move npodon, and welcome to the forum. I've always thought that dentistry is good here but that's not always the case, just like Gary mentioned the work doesn't seem long-lasting and I have my own story.

Expatuk2016 has one and so I would trust his recommendation.

We had to switch from our fancy dentist in the nearest city of Sta Cruz Laguna because of the costs and also infections (my wife) so some of these larger professional-looking dental facilities have multiple partners working there, we won't go there anymore but we used them for years off and on.

Our new dentist is in our small Municipality and so far this family dentistry has done a terrific job with infections and saved my son's two upper teeth. I'm not ready yet to recommend them but so far so good, it's a small family operation and I think the parents worked abroad as OFW's.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Try Affinity. They have a few branches, very clean and for me, professional. Use them for myself and gf. Not cheap but with dentistry, good dentists arent cheap. Theres also a very good dentist who works out of Dusit Thani 2nd floor , sorry cant recall the name.


----------



## npodon (8 mo ago)

Thanks for all the advice. I visited one dentist yesterday (won't say which) and she recommended that I have two wisdom teeth removed and a root canal. I 100% don't want the wisdom tooth removed because they've never given me any problems. Funny thing is my regular dentist back in Ireland also recommended I had one of these wisdom teeth removed but not the other one that this Filipina dentist recommended.

I'm going to go get a second opinion about the root canal one though because I think it just needs a filling. I'm not in any pain, but about 2 months ago and 10-year old ceramic filling fell out and left a cavity. I just want it filled again (silver this time) and want to avoid the RC at all costs. The filipina dentist stuck a sharp implement right into the cavity and asked if I felt any pain. I felt a bit of pain, but this is something that happened to me about 4 years ago with another tooth and my Irish dentist (who is a very, very, good dentist with an impeccable reputation), told me she'd try her best to clean out the cavity and fill the tooth but she couldn't guarantee the filling would work out because A) it was a large cavity and thus a large filling, and B) it was going to be very close to the nerve, and if I had any pain I'd have to come back, have the filling removed, and have RC. That was 4 years ago and the filling has worked out great so far - absolutely no problems.

That cavity was much more deep and sensitive than this one, which makes me skeptical. My gut feeling is that this can be filled since it previously did have a filling anyway, plus the pain is not as bad as it was with the one from 4 years ago, which was very close to the nerve so I think there's quite a bit of tooth still there before it hits the nerve. Of course I'm not a dentist and maybe there's some other reason I'm not aware of. It's in absolutely no pain. I'm going to get a second opinion in any case. If it's border-line (even 50/50) I'd take the risk of getting a filling and gladly get the RC if the filling doesn't work out.

Maybe there's a dentist here reading this who could offer some advice? I can post a picture in DM.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Early in the year I visited the dentist here in Dinalupihan. I had a crown come out, the first dentist wanted to remove the two adjacent teeth and fit a bridge, I just wanted it to be put back in. The second dentist, a Manila dentist with a local satellite office fitted a posts and put it back in which lasted a week. It didn't feel right at the time. Went back and it was glued back in again. It lasted 3 weeks this time so I left it out to be sorted by my dentist in the UK on our return in a couple of months. It's back in now and it appears the problem is the post fitted by the Philippines dentist is too short for the wait of the crown. We will see how long this lasts before remaking the crown.


Well it felt much better after the UK dentist refitted it but it just came out again. So time for a new crown me thinks


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Do Dentists take VISA card ?


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

that might take a master card!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hahaha


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Do Dentists take VISA card ?


They do! The smaller offices probably don't.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I used a Master card when I was there, but I went to a clinic. Like Mark said most of the smaller offices are not registered with visa or master card services. They have to pay a fee to accept these cards.

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yep, agree art. 5 years ago I got a price from a dentist in Manila for 2 crowns and a teeth clean that accepted credit cards, the quote was like PHP 45K, I went to our local dentist here SFC La Union and the cost was PHP 21K but they never took credit cards, cash is king here and the crowns are still fine 5 years later.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

